# Airlift v2 Controller Blank



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Last night my Airlift v2 controller screen was twitching out. Today it’s completely blank. No controller, no compressor, nothing. Usually it’s the 3 amp fuse but that’s not the case this time. 

Any ideas?


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh boy

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

88jettaguy said:


> Oh boy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That doesn’t sound good.


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't want to assume but can you contact Air Lift Perfornance for tech support? 

Since there isn't any other of diagnostic equipment I heard of you can't even go that route. Except pull the plug check your power supply and hope that's it.

Best of luck!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex lurker (Feb 29, 2012)

This happened to me on my 3p it ended up being the relay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

88jettaguy said:


> I don't want to assume but can you contact Air Lift Perfornance for tech support?
> 
> Since there isn't any other of diagnostic equipment I heard of you can't even go that route. Except pull the plug check your power supply and hope that's it.
> 
> ...


I emailed them at 0800 this morning... nothing from them at all. 

Pretty much just check and re-check everything until you find something.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lex lurker said:


> This happened to me on my 3p it ended up being the relay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up finding it.. finally. 

Tucked way behind my fuse box was a second 3 amp fuse for the ignition source. 










Thanks for the replies guys. Appreciate it!


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank goodness that's taken care of 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

88jettaguy said:


> Thank goodness that's taken care of
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Amen, brother. What a relief.


----------

